# Does Anyone Know What Setting or Mode This is On A Camera?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2016)

I always have my pocket camera set of easy auto.  I saw a flower when out camping and I wanted to take a close up of it. I switched to regular auto and tried to get a macro shot.  I was unsuccessful, instead I got pictures like this.

Does anyone know what mode or setting this is, and what the purpose is for pictures like this?  What do you do with them?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always have my pocket camera set of easy auto.  I saw a flower when out camping and I wanted to take a close up of it. I switched to regular auto and tried to get a macro shot.  I was unsuccessful, instead I got pictures like this.
> 
> Does anyone know what mode or setting this is, and what the purpose is for pictures like this?  What do you do with them?



I'm guessing that you have the "auto bracket" function turned on, or it's in "burst" mode.  In the former, the camera takes a set number of pictures at different exposures so you can choose the one you want.  In the "burst" mode, which I've inadvertently enabled myself, it shoots off a few quick shots with every push of the shutter.  It's meant for situations like sports, or kids playing where there's movement.  You should be able to turn off either of these functions.  I know my burst function on one of my cameras is right next to the timer function and every once in a while I've enabled it without meaning to.


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow, thanks Bob for that info.  I've always wondered what the "burst' mode was for.  That's the great thing about these forums.....somebody always knows "the answer".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks very much Bob.  I think on my Nikon Coolpix L620 it's called continuous mode, but I never used it before.  One more question please, this photo is now on my computer, how do I pick one shot from that group and separate it from the others for editing?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks very much Bob.  I think on my Nikon Coolpix L620 it's called continuous mode, but I never used it before.  One more question please, this photo is now on my computer, how do I pick one shot from that group and separate it from the others for editing?



Glad I could help.  I suspect these are all separate files on your computer.  I'd select all the ones you want to delete (hold the control key on a Windows machine as you select them, the command key on a Mac), then hit the delete key or drag them to the trash.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2016)

No Bob, it's all one file (photo), when I click to delete just one square, it shows the whole file to be deleted.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> No Bob, it's all one file (photo), when I click to delete just one square, it shows the whole file to be deleted.



Not sure how to do it once they're on your computer but, if they're still on your memory card, here are the instructions for your camera.  Delete the ones you don't want, then upload to your computer.  Would that work?

Deleting Images in a SequenceWhen the l button is pressed for images in a sequence, the images that are deleted varydepending on how the sequences are displayed.When the key picture is displayed:- Current image: All images in the displayed sequence are deleted.- Erase selected images: When a key picture is selected on the erase selected imagesscreen (A 28), all images in that sequence are deleted.- All images: All images in the internal memory or on the memory card are deleted.When images in a sequence are displayed in full-frame playback mode:- Current image: The image currently displayed is deleted.- Erase selected images: Images that are selected in the sequence are deleted.- Entire sequence: All images in the displayed sequence are deleted.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> this photo is now on my computer, how do I pick one shot from that group and separate it from the others for editing?



If the photo is already on your computer, you could try an online site like http://www.resize.it/crop-a-photo.html to crop a section of that photo.  The directions at this site, are self explanatory and it does a really good job.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2016)

Bob, it's just one photo image on my camera too.  Thanks Gemma, I do have software with cropping capabilities, just thought there was a purpose and a trick for dealing with an image file like this.  For example, if I really wanted to use 10 of the images there (which I don't), it would be a lot of trouble to crop and save each and every one.  Just figured there was an easy way, I don't know much about cameras or photography.


----------

